# House swap



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Im considering swapping my villa on the silver coast for somewhere in the Algarve? need some advice!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I can imagine why you would be considering that but having some trouble seeing why anyone with a villa in the Algarve would want to move to the silver coast ? Unless they were especially looking for ...

Dearer flights, 
Long transfer time from airport
Expensive car hire
Colder atlantic climate with more wind
Very few facilities by comparison
Difficult to rent

Best just to sell it to someone in the UK who hasnt made the comparison !


----------



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I would consider down grading in that my massive villa with 3 apartments plus pool side apt may suit someone with good business acumen and or large family who may consider swapping a smaller property !!!!! they would of course be the winners !!!! I actually only pay 33 pounds to fly to lisbon my house 1/2 hr drive from the airport not entirely sure I get you????


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MrBife said:


> I can imagine why you would be considering that but having some trouble seeing why anyone with a villa in the Algarve would want to move to the silver coast ? Unless they were especially looking for ...
> 
> Dearer flights,
> Long transfer time from airport
> ...


1. I can get flight just as cheap from Lisbon to the UK maybe not as much choice.
2. Transfer time ...I can get from my house to the airport in under 45 mins.
3. Temperature is about 2c lower than the Algarve
4. We have all the facilities of Lisbon less than an hour away. And who wants fish and chip and rowdy bars anyway?
5. Very little problem renting as there is not quite so many holiday homes available.

Just did a search on VIAMICHELIN and this is the timing from Faro Airport to Lagos


01h05 com 00h47 de auto-estradas
Distância
92 km com 81 km de auto-estradas

We initially looked in the Algarve and decided that towns that virtually close down in the winter, and extremely busy in summer were not for us.

We can buy a bottle of Super Bock or Sagres in a cafe here for 70c.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Lived in the Algarve for 23 years and never been in a rowdy bar or eaten fish and chips (apart from Bacalhão a Bras) - I can only assume you must think that Algarve = Albufeira ? Beer prices vary Nationally dependent on the establishment not the geographic location. Can take you to places where its 70cents for an imperial and others where it's 5 euros (and worth it).

Don't go to Lagos much either - another holiday resort 

If the Algarve is as horrible as you would wish to make out why would the original poster want to leave the Silver Coast and move here ?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The original poster wants a property to rent out, not to live there. Not arguing as both people have a point.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe this is why - ?


----------

